# I just saw an ad for a Chi puppy for $4500 that was disturbing



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

It's head was so out of proportion to it's tiny body. There is no way this pup can be healthy. Now i'm no expert. Just a chi owner. But there was something seriously off with the look of this pup. (named Baby Jake if you wanted to search). 
And 4500? OMG. Wow


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, and some other on the site. Something just not right. And if you look at the maltese and poms, there is an eery same look to the faces of all of them.


----------



## Angalla (Jan 27, 2011)

Very disturbing, another breeder just in it for the money & doesn't care about their health.
They look like they've been crossed with something as their muzzles are so short, so sad


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW Tricia....you are right. He looks hydrocephalic to me.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

That is the strangest looking chi pup I have ever seen...and how can they ask that price tag on a PUPPY...? Wow. 

Ok to be honest it looks like they've all been digitally altered...and 1) who on earth would pay that for a puppy, and 2) I'm just confused? It kind of seems scammish...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Not sure if this person's just off their nut or not, but...Ms Puppy Connection has made it's way onto ripoffreport.com (are we surprised?).

Ms Puppy Connection | Rip-off Report: 645454


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

How are you seeing pic's???


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just google "chihuahua puppy baby jake"...should be your first search result (in google, not sure about other search engines).


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Ok to be honest it looks like they've all been digitally altered...


The photos look like crazy Photoshopping skills to me. The two videos show a couple of tiny but otherwise normal looking Pomeranian puppies while the photos show puppies with outlandishly proportioned heads. Looks pretty fakey to me.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is some kind of scam. There is another site, this one in Asia, that has the same kind of pictures.

¡ÚJC¡Ú-[Jungpuppyclub Company]¿¡ ¿À½Å°É È¯¿µÇÕ´Ï´Ù.

Apparently they are brokers? Wow.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They all look photoshopped sort of anime style. Let's hope that is the case. Hopefully there will be more reports filed.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Scary! Im thinking those arent real puppies at all.


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Rip off report says those Chis are pug 20% and a chihuahua 60% and Brussels griffon 20%...from someone who bought one for 3500 than had a dna test....that's why the eyes are so big and the nose is so small....but on their "past puppies" page you see some that look normal. I am guessing photoshopped as well.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Someone else on here posted about them photo shopping the eyes to make them look bigger. That puppy you are refering too doesnt even look real...and its not even cute.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

keep seeing people post something like this on facebook they look well photoshopped


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope they are because if not, there is something radically wrong. LOL Can you tell that I have had way too much time on my hands today? We have had the stomach flu come through our house and are all taking our turn. ugh.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I wonder who their market is.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Strange looking...photoshopped or not.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Eclipsica said:


> I wonder who their market is.


Oh, it's probably the typical one. You know the type. The ones who want THE most expensive of everything they buy so they can use it as a pricey accessory.. Because you know, the more you pay for your dog, surely the better it is.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

OMG those dogs look like porcelain statues creepy looking! Major scam


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Those pics look phonied up. They eyes on the chi and maltese look fake..like black button eyes. eeerie


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

yup fake...I just looked at one where I could see that part of the background was messed up right behind one of their "big eyes" - photoshopped for sure.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Keep in mind, I'm just being an @$$...Oakley says..


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Rofl....that is too funny. Omg those pups look like something from outer space!




flippedstars said:


> Keep in mind, I'm just being an @$$...Oakley says..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

How bout meee?


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Keep in mind, I'm just being an @$$...Oakley says..


hahaha, this is so funny!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL keep in mind I have ZERO graphic editing skills, and the one of Asia is almost believable! It pisses me off they are trying to sell those are real!??!!


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL...what a fugly little thing he is. ALl of the puppies look the same; chis, malteses, poms, yorkies....some just have hair and some don't. Like they were cloned in a lab from the same mold. How odd is that.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

You guys are bad. haha


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

OH WAIT....GO back and look at Farley, the little boy they're holding back. DO you think they'll use him to breed?...Scary. 
http://www.mspuppyconnection.com/catalog/new-puppies/farley--will-remain-with-us--218.html
deleted...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just don't even kind of get how anyone can be fooled by it, yet they very clearly are selling actual puppies if you go to their youtube...funny how their are no videos of chis that look like the ones posted on their site to draw you in, though.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

<Chiboymom> I swear the little chi girl i got last week looks just like that picture in your post....she has the biggest eyes on her tiny face. She looks like those photos you see of alien abductions lol


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, Farley is going to be a big one...2.5 pounds and all.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Males that small can't even breed naturally lmao they are too small.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i looked at the ads also and was so shocked all puppies regardless of the breed all look alike almost identical very saddened for all the puppies on that sight


----------



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

All i can say is poor puppies, they surely cannot look like that and be healthy, poor little mama and Farley. Its difficult to wish someone would buy them to rescue them as that will only encourage them to breed more as they are obviously in it for the money and not for the love of the breed.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd bet my paycheck its photoshopped. whats sad is people not knowing any better buy that crap. not to mention my hate relationship with teh term "designer"puppies she has a tab for on that website -_-


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Such a shame, have you seen "Hazel" on there $7.000


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

glyndwr said:


> Such a shame, have you seen "Hazel" on there $7.000


she is $7500 and very freaky looking


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

they look like they have no muzzle? bizarre and freaky looking chi's poor things


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

that puppy hasn't got any length to its snout at all I think it looks quite creepy more like a cartoon character


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

This really upset me, how can some 1 have the nerve to breed these poor puppys and ask for that amount of money? They clearly dont give a crap about these little ones... i agree i bet this little 1 will have lots of health issues, it freaked me out a little


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Looking through that site there is no way those are real photos; unedited. THey are all too similar between breeds. It's rather amusing though that in their contract, they have the right to substitute dogs and you have no recourse. You know what they say about a fool and their money....


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 21, 2010)

Did anyone notice that you don't really own the puppy?



> For that reason from now all of our puppies will have microchip and put in my name so that I know where our puppies go and if they are resold it will be known as when the new owner takes puppy to the vet the microchip will be registered to me and then only way to transfer the microchip information is by contacting me directly.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I didn't see this post when I PM'd someone here about this website. I was thinking about Rico's nose, it looks longer than that of his LC brother even though it is the same size. The LC hair kind of makes the nose look shorter I had asked the breeder and she explained the KC standard, the stop, etc. She was saying that breeders who try to get too short of a snout on a chi can breed teeth issues, or have trouble with wind when they are eating the way pugs or Bostons can...all that is not better fro the breed.. EVen if people think it is _cute_, somethig that is cruel to the animal isn't cute.

it was interesting to see the post about the genetcis of this mixed breed micro pup...I was wondering about what sort of a cross it was.

Glad other saw this too...


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

this website actually makes me sick to my stomach like whats wrong with these people!?!?!? i dont know how anyone would want to even consider buying one of these dogs first they look absolutely fake and the prices are insane...that website should be SHUT DOWN!!!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

omg! I just came across that very site the other day. I knew it had to be photoshopped. They have some video on youtube and the puppies on there look nothing like the creepy pictures. And no other pom or yorkie puppies have that odd eye look either. So shady....


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Honestly, someone would have to be REALLY clueless not to spot something off with those pictures, they look so unreal!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Omg! I saw this about a week ago. These dogs don't look right at all! They look like little anime characters to me. Thanks for posting this. I've been trying to find it again to show my sister.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

They look photoshopped.THey don't look real to me.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

oh gosh...its almost creepy...they look so odd...I feel sad for them...and their potential owners...a lifetime of heartbreak there i fear. :-(


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

yeah...I agree..photo shopped for sure...the one in the cup looks really odd!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

And then when the wealthy folks who buy these pups realize they could have gotten a better bred pup from another more reputable breeder, they'll feel so awful.

The part about them being able to subsitute different puppies, really sneaky. 
Even without the other issues going on, they have a lot of dog breeds available. That alone would make me suspicious that they are a puppymill.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW..that puppy looks really weird..almost like those Bratz dolls for kids to play with..big eyes..is that healthy?? EEEK!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Bratz chihuahua!!!!...heehee.


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

Dont you just love the "add to cart" feature? Those poor pups..

Also, besides the bizarre huge eyes.. their noses are so tiny and strange looking!


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

NachoPup said:


> Dont you just love the "add to cart" feature? Those poor pups..
> 
> Also, besides the bizarre huge eyes.. their noses are so tiny and strange looking!


yes..I thought that too....'add to cart'... like shopping from a catalogue or something!!!


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

I looked through that whole website and couldn't find a normal-looking dog. The owners of the site aren't breeders, just "finders" so who knows what kind of dog you'd get. I think if you can afford the 4500 for the dog, plus transportation for the dog and it's "nanny", you can afford a pup from a local reputable breeder.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jesicamyers said:


> I looked through that whole website and couldn't find a normal-looking dog. The owners of the site aren't breeders, just "finders" so who knows what kind of dog you'd get. I think if you can afford the 4500 for the dog, plus transportation for the dog and it's "nanny", you can afford a pup from a local reputable breeder.


Exactly!! Agree 100%.


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

That can't be a real dog it looks digitally altered.


----------

